# Picton (Crooked Arrow) tomorrow



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

8:30 am random start. Great shoot dress warm and bring your rubber boots.


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Burrr.... Think I'm glad I just saw this cause I prolly would have went and froze lol


----------

